# What size booster bath?



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I have had 3 large- but my dogs are not 80#, and when one of the 75# boys takes a leap into the large, it does sometimes move a bit. Perhaps go with the XL. ALso to note- the original aqua-ish color is a much thicker plastic than the pink or purple.


----------

